# Morgan 382 vs. Newport 41 vs. Redline 41 vs. Tartan 37



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

I am currently searching for my next sailboat. On my list of priorities are speed, classic looks, size: 37' - 42', preferably non balsa cored hull, fixed keel. So far I have been focusing on the older C&C's like the Redline 41 but these are very hard to find, the next option would be the Newport 41 which is basicly the same design as the redline but it was built until early 1990's. Still I haven't been lucky to find one in the Southeast or the Caribbean.

The other options that I have considered are the Morgan 382 or the Tartan 37 (although I don't like the center board on the Tartan). Are these much slower? 

Any suggestions, options, comments?


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

A quick comparison of the PHRF ratings of the boats that you mention shows that the two 41s that you mention will be substantially faster than the smaller boats (the Morgan and the Tartan). The Tartan will be easier to handle and may be better built. There are also some older S&S designed Tartan 41s around that may be worth a look. Also you will have more options for gunkholing and shallow harbor entrances with the Tartan due to its shallower draft. As with all things, picking a boat involves a series of tradeoffs.

I can't claim to be an expert, but I think you are on the right track with older C&C's and Newports as I have had good experiences with both. In fact, if you weren't looking for something slightly bigger, I would mention that I have a C&C 36 for sale which is a very good sailing boat, recently awlgripped and sails faster than all but the two 41s that you mentioned.


----------



## paulmcquillan (Jan 4, 2002)

There probably are not enough Redlines available to worry about chasing after one. The N41 is sweet -- Greg just took first place for the season with his in L.B. I'm doing well racing with ours (...hopefully better after the new headsail arrives, as mine's pretty sad). 

There were a few T37 built with keels instead of centerboards. The T37 and C&C Landfall 38 were both on our short list. The Morgan is not in the same class for speed or handling.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a Morgan 384 the last of the 382 line, and quite different than the fisrt 382's. Go to Morgan38.org and you will find a wealth of information and discussion concerning the Morgan 38's. We all love our 38's but you'll get an honest and frank answers to your questions. Many have asked the same concerning the Tartan 37 comparison. My Morgan is a Ted Brewer design, his web address is also available so you can ask him directly. 

Good Luck
John


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

*So...Newport 41 is the winner????*

I guess from what I gather here, the Morgan is much slower, the Redline is too hard to find, I dont like center boards so that takes care of the Tartan.

I guess the winner is the Newport. Now the problem lies in finding one in the southeast or the caribbean.

Any other options that could be compared to the Newport in terms of:

Speed........Solid glass hull(non balsa).........fixed keel............classic lines.

Any suggestions?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would not consider the Morgans slow. From the conversations on the board there are many who race successfully. And for sure they are out on the oceans of the world cruising. I am not sure how you measure speed. They certainly are not the super fast ultra lites of current build but for their time Morgans are not considered slow.

John


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

No No No Not at all dont get me wrong, I believe that the Morgan is one very desirable and beautiful yacht. Actually my computer screensaver is a Morgan 384. Maybe you can help me out. I have seen a Morgan 382 with the tall mast of the 384. How would this sailboat rate in terms of PHRF? What is your cruising speed?

There are plenty of good Morgans for sale and I am considering them also. tell me about your experience.

Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Avazquez,

Two place to go.. Sailnet has a Morgan group. Great people and you can get info on any Morgan made. As I mentioned before Morgan38.org is the Morgan 38 site and you again can read and see pictures of our Morgans.

I have an 1983 Morgan 384, I don't race but they tell me my PH RF rating is 160. Others on the board have ratings of 140.

Speeds,
Last week: Broad Reach 18/20 kt (true) winds: Boat speed average for 3 hrs 7.5, Beam Reach winds 12/14kt (true) boat averaged 6.5 for 4 hours. Close haul 55 degrees, wind speed 10/12(true) boat speed 6.2. Those are actual speeds averaged last week.
Normally at 10 kts. is where we start to go easily gets to 5.5 to 6 with out much work. Under 10 it's a crap shoot as to what we will do. I've gone 5.5 at 7kts. 60 degrees off the wind. I've also gone 4.5.

John


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Valdare said:


> Avazquez,
> 
> Two place to go.. Sailnet has a Morgan group. Great people and you can get info on any Morgan made. As I mentioned before Morgan38.org is the Morgan 38 site and you again can read and see pictures of our Morgans.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm wrong but that seems awfully fast for a boat with a 160 rating.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have no idea if the rating is correct or not. I don't race normally. when I did race I sailed one design (S2 7.9), so never got into the ratings. I know they gave me a break because I had a furler, dodger and Bimini.

I have a full batten main with a 155 Genoa (furling). Sails are two years old. Never could flatten the boat with the old 20 yr. old sails. I picked up 1/2 to 1 kt. when with the new sails.

Speed was COG sailing in Lake Erie, may have had a little current at the start of the broad reach due to shipping channel, but maintained speed from the Detroit River light to Toledo horn.

AS they say that's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

*Down to Newport and Morgan*

Well I think that the Newport 41 would still be the best choice. Classic lines with a rating of 102. That is very hard to beat. The problem lies in finding a good one. The next option for me would be a Morgan 38.

If anyone knows of any other options in the same price range please let me know.


----------



## paulmcquillan (Jan 4, 2002)

Interesting chance to compare. End of August race with our N41 w. new main, old 140% genoa (for about more two weeks).

Broad reach in 17-18 kts wind avg 8.8 (top speed 9.4)
Beam reach in 13-15 kts wind 7.9 to 8.6 typical 

Photos of grinning crew showing speedo/wind avail


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

*Would love to see those picture and others...*

Well, if you have any pictures, I would love to see them, also pictures of you boat in general. I am trying to build my own database on Newport 41's. Also if you know of any N41's for sale in the east coast, caribbean or southeast please let me know.

Anthony....


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

avazquez said:


> Well, if you have any pictures, I would love to see them, also pictures of you boat in general. I am trying to build my own database on Newport 41's.


Go to this website for pictures and database:

www.capitalyachts.info

Check the "forsale" section; Ray's "Baseline" is listed. You might want to consider transporting it to the Gulf. Also there were shoal draft keel boats produced in later years; if you are willing to wait/search you might find one somewhere in the Gulf states.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There are 3 totally different Morgan 38's, designed by Charlie Morgan, Ted Brewer (382/3/4) and a more recent center cockpit version by Catalina. 

Performance wise, when I look at NE PHRF ratings, the Morgan 382 rates 144, the 384 is 135, the C&C LF 38 is also 135. These boats are all very close in performance. 

The Tartan 37CB is slower at a PHRF of 177.

The Newport 41 is in a different class altogether with a PHRF of 102.

The Tartan, C&C, and Morgan were all on our short-list, as 38' was at top of our "ideal size" list. We wound up with a Morgan.


----------

